# could this be it?



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I have been known to have pain at night right in the smack middle of my chest (right below the brestbone) and sometimes under the right rib and in my back. It keeps me up and night for HOURS and ALWAYS happens at night. The thing is, I have Nexium for acid reflux and when I have these stomach aches, it doesn't do a thing! In fact, MOTRIN works better! Then I will have one really bad stomach ache one night and then my aches will be gone for a couple weeks..then return again. Does anyone have this??? or know what it could be? I have had gallbladder ultrasound, upper Gi series, blood work, and a desida scan done...


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

It sounds like the pain I experience when I am having a acid reflux attack. I have GERD. Normal meds dont work I have Omerprazole and morphene from my doctor for mine.YOU MUST see your doctor about it.What do you eat before the attack comes on ?Have you had an endoscopy ? I have to stear clear of many foods as they cause attacks.


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

No, no endoscopy yet. She wants to do another upper GI but I will not. This attack can come when I have eaten nothing HOURS before. I could eat a small NORMAL dinner (not high in fat) at say 5pm and then I will wake up with a stomach ache at 2am, until 5 or 6 am when it will go away. The nexium doesn't work a bit. and it always comes at night, unless i eat too much during the day (like a really big meal) THEN i wil have it also.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

If you hae eaten nothing then could it be an excessive build up of acid in your stomach. Have you discussed with your dc about taking a acid reduction drug ?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Cakemix,Your pain sounds a lot like mine. I have had my GB out and it started after that. We're still trying to find out the cause of mine because none of the acid reducers help me. Not Nexium, Protonix, Prilosec, Previcid, Zantac, Tagament, etc.Anyway, if I drink water or take Pepto Bismol it goes away shortly. If I get up and walk and sometimes going to the bathroom helps. I always get it if I have an empty stomach for too long.It is excruciating pain that mimics a heart attack.Mine happens at night especially if I am laying flat. I sleep propped up most of the time now. It happens during the day too. Mostly when I am not moving around much-like sitting at church or reading a book etc..If I find out what is causing mine I'll let you know.Jleigh


----------



## adriennelozito (May 8, 2002)

To cakemix, em.london, Jleigh: I just joined this site today. I have symptoms exactly like all of yours. Last night, after eating NOTHING for lunch or dinner because my stomach was already acting up (also diagnosed with GERD and IBS), I got some sort of attack. I'm new to this, and am on Nexium 40mg once a day. That's it. Between a gastro doc, a cardio doc, and my regular MD, I'm told it ISN'T my heart. But how can one be sure? Do the GERD attacks mimic heart attacks that closely? Literally, mine start with pain in my left arm which radiates into my chest on the left side. I do feel my stomach doing "something" -- and I guess the burning is the acid reflux acting up. JLeigh, I agree with you, the Nexium isn't doing anything, and cakemix, the Motrin does work better. When I tell the gastro guy the Nexium doesn't work, his response is, "well it should -- maybe you just need to relax more". Maybe what I need is a better doctor. I'm just looking for reassurance that GERD attacks can really feel like a heart attack. Cakemix, my attacks come and go, too -- 3 attacks in the last 2 months. Thanks to all.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

APickett,I don't have any pain in my arm. I just have excrutiating pain in my rib area behind the sternum. It radiates to my back and I can not do anything else until I have got the pain to stop.Sometimes when I drink water or pepto it's like I feel air bubbles in my stomach moving around and that helps to relieve the pain sometimes to.I have two or so attacks a week. I never know when they will hit and I have not found any particular thing that causes them to happen except I will definitely get one if my stomach is empty too long.I'm so tired of all this


----------



## adriennelozito (May 8, 2002)

Jleigh -- 2 or so attacks A WEEK! You poor thing -- if mine gets that bad, you might as well commit me. I don't know how you're functioning! I did go out and buy a big bottle of Pepto at your suggestion and have taken the first dose. The pharmacist said it's o.k. to take with the Nexium. Can't say it's doing much, but I do plan to take it every hour as suggested on the back of the bottle until I feel some relief. I'm glad I found this board -- if nothing else, it's comforting to me to know people have the exact same symptoms! Interestingly enough, the attacks weren't that bad until I started the Nexium. Hmmmm - maybe I'm on to something.....You take it easy, and thanks for your response.


----------



## adriennelozito (May 8, 2002)

Jleigh -- P.S. seems my attacks are brought on by an empty stomach, too. Why is that?


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I would guess that the acid is stronger because we haven't got anything in there to soak it up!Just a guess but it makes sense to me







I only take the Pepto if I have to which is when I feel the attack starting up and water doesn't stop it right away. I was taking Protonix but it did not help so I quit taking it. My GI wants me to go on it twice a day instead of once a day. I can not afford to do that so....She also wants me to start taking Nifedipine. Have you heard of this? I think it is actually for blood pressure but also helps with relaxing the esophagus or something like that. I need to find out for sure before I start taking it.Hope you're feeling betterJleigh


----------



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

well pepto doesnt work for me..nothing does. When iget the stomach aches (bad time= at LEAST 5 times a week for 4+ hours a night), nothing works except advil. And then i know it is going away when my stomach starts to 'bubble'


----------

